# Need help with Bluetooth profile issue



## Kylep23 (Jul 25, 2011)

I used a friend's RAZR for a week while waiting on replacement screen to come in. 
The bluetooth on the RAZR was far superior to my Note 2. The on screen text messaging with my SYNC system supported the RAZR and for work I use an ekey app which unlocks lockboxes to homes (i'm a real estate agent) and I noticed that app ran much, more smoothly on the RAZR.....in fact my Note 2 is slow to disconnect from the boxes and must be rebooted to connect to my SYNC system every time it connects with a lockbox.....

My question: Is there a way to flash the moto bluetooth profile to the NOTE 2? Would a kernel do this?


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

This should be in the General Section. Development is reserved for developers publishing their work.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Moved. Please use forum etiquette.


----------

